# Anyone know of a safe parking/wild camp spot around Zaragoza



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi

We will be returning from Spain in a weeks time and intend to travel from Benicassim (near Castellon) to Bilboa partly during day and overnight.

We will need to find somewhere safe (we have our 11month old son with us) to stop between Tereul and Zaragoza to get a few hours sleep - does anyone know of somewhere suitable.

Thanks


----------



## superbrig (May 1, 2005)

I stayed for a couple of nights in Zaragoza just over a year ago. Just over the river from the main part of town is a coach park that has campers in, no charge and I felt safe. 

Only a short walk into the main part of this fantastic city - so cultured by day, lots of Roman ruins and museums, and then so Spanish (city life) by night. 

I would be tempted to explore both day and night with your son in a baby bjorn! 

This is one city I can't wait to get back to.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

superbrig said:


> I stayed for a couple of nights in Zaragoza just over a year ago. Just over the river from the main part of town is a coach park that has campers in, no charge and I felt safe.
> 
> Only a short walk into the main part of this fantastic city - so cultured by day, lots of Roman ruins and museums, and then so Spanish (city life) by night.
> 
> ...


Thanks for suggestion - but unfortunately we are only looking for somewhere to sleep for a 5 or 6 hours on our dash to the ferrie

I will file this though for future use as it sounds really interesting


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

HI Becks, try this site

First click "cliquez por entrer", then go to "rechercher une aire" (left side) and on the next site sroll down to "espagne"

Good luck. Franz Peter


----------

